

Ask HN: Any data on Twitter user base growth & Smartphone growth trends? - gjsriv

I am looking for latest trend data for Twitter user base growth. Also data for smart-phone user growth. Thanks in advance.
======
AznHisoka
I've been crawling Twitter user data for awhile, and I can tell you that the #
of ACTIVE twitter users is somewhere between 15 million and 25 million users.

I notice this because in the beginning, I'd be crawling a ton of users a day,
but have reached a peak in the past few weeks as I've crawled more and more
(now I only crawl maybe 10,000 new users a day that weren't crawled already).

~~~
gjsriv
Great- thank you for the information.

